# blue in their blood line



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

I have a male and female pitbull that are 2 now, both are fix. My male is blue and if father was blue, and my female is white and her mother was blue. I was woundering Would she had any blue puppies, because of the background.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Yes, prolly also a couple other colors./


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Nope. Shes fixed. :hammer:


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

if shes fixed no babbies


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

i know that she is fixed, just wondering would she have had any blue puppies be cause of the background


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Im curious as to why you would want to know what color puppies shed throw? Shes fixed right? So...???


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

well if they went fixed yes they would have some and some other perdy colers



:hug :hammer:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Depends on whether the dog she was bred to carried blue. Blue is a recessive gene and both parents must carry it.


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

For (my girle maile) me and my wife was sitting back watching the dogs play, and was wondering what she would have had if she wasnt fix.because he is blue his father was blue, and snow mother was blue


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Both dogs carry blue.... So yes.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

FWIW, its not strange to wonder things like that. I still make hypothetical breedings with Loki, who's been spayed for 5 years now.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

More than likely you would have had blues.


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

You don't "carry" blue. Blue is not a color. Rather it is the result of genes acting on coat color determined at other locations. A dog can carry dilute which is what produces blue (it dilutes a black coat to blue), but there is not a "blue gene" & a dog cannot "carry" blue.

That being said, if a dog has a heavy black background & also carries dilute, yes, blues can be produced.


----------

